# Possible So. Brazoria county offroad track



## RodDog (Feb 11, 2005)

I was asked by a member from the Brazoria County Modelers Assoc. about how many people I knew had off road RC cars. I dont know many at all so this is why I am posting this. They are trying to get some numbers to see if it would be worth putting in a track at their place near Surfside. It would be about 1 hour drive from south Houston. If intrested let me know and spread the word.........


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

If it is indoor AC I will go there atleased once a month. Thats kinda far and away from the entire racing scene so it would have to be worth the trip.


----------



## craig (Oct 13, 2004)

Is this the same one that was being discussed at THRC? I can't open their site from here because of the firewall, but there was a track/shop having an event on the 14th of May somewhere down yonderways, IIRC.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Offroaders*

Are out there. Alot has been silent but still have the Passion to race. We have our share of tracks around the Houston area and more being planned. A track wil be as good as the population in it area will permit. They will get NEW folks trying the hobby out and getting hooked. Houston will go on occassion and perhaps they can be added to the series races that THRC or others are having.

I'm game for going every now and then.:cheers:


----------



## RodDog (Feb 11, 2005)

Craig, the Pearland track is a totally different thing. This track would be about ten minutes from Surfside beach on the private property of the Brazoria County Modelers Assoc. They are an airplane/heli place. They have a big piece of property with a paved runway and enough room for a big outdoor track.


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

RodDog I don't know anything about rc racing but I went watched a race
outside Brazoria on the san bernard river, awsum track, its off road, they got one jump that will jump over me standing. They had a big race
on the may 14th sat. that went all day. It looked like a good turn-out
to me, I know they payed money out but don't know any details.
I know the owners and its just down the street from me, I just go to
watch, buts its a new track with sprinkler system, lights, big drivers stand,
new timing system, etc.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

i will try make the trip if its worth the trip. I know it will be though.


----------



## RodDog (Feb 11, 2005)

Mudhog,
I've actually been out to the San Bernard track. You are right, that is a great track and it's big. The jump you are talking about is one heck of a launch. I have also met the owner and I am glad to see that he finally got a race together. I dont know if that race was part of THRC or not. He had told me that THRC would not give him a race. He owned the lap counting system that Area 51 was using.


----------



## RodDog (Feb 11, 2005)

Thanks all for viewing the thread. I will pass on the info that was posted to the member that asked me to start this thread

Thanks again

RodDog


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That's Ken Wasek's track. It wasn't a THRC race, it was his own gig, but there was a lot of THRC support for it. I don't know how far it is from teh track you're talking about. One of the problems with airplane/heli places having RC tracks has always been insurance. If they're covered under whatever their national org is you had to join, and I think it was like $60/year. There was a track in Katy that was like that.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Brazoria county track*

B.C.M.A. has started on the track, but all they have sofar is a oval.
They are waiting for the clubs buget to allow for more dirt for jumps and bumps.
I don't know how big it is or what it's like ,but when I find out I will post.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I am going to become a member and have volunteered to help build the track.
If I could find any others that would be interested in helping please e-mail me at ([email protected]) . Thanks.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

colecloud said:


> B.C.M.A. has started on the track, but all they have sofar is a oval.
> They are waiting for the clubs buget to allow for more dirt for jumps and bumps.
> I don't know how big it is or what it's like ,but when I find out I will post.


How much would it cost to get what you are looking for? are electric's allowed or nitor only? a truck load of dirt is like 60 bucks? what kind of dirt do you need?


----------

